# Hash oil from stems?



## SHOT (Apr 22, 2016)

Hellooo!!! I heard that hash oil can be extracted from stems with alcohol... can anyone help me with that? I cant find a post that explains quantities and details. Thanks in advance


----------



## zem (Apr 22, 2016)

not stems, you can extract it from leaves and buds that have thc, using isoproply alcohol, the process is well detailed in videos, look for rick simpson oil


----------



## SHOT (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay ur right there's alot of videos for rick simpson methode. Thanks zem


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 23, 2016)

IMO, stems are pretty much compost material, but small sugar leaves and popcorn bud can make some fine stuff.  I cannot believe how much I threw away before I discovered the value of good trim.  I don't like using iso as it is poison--you really do need to make sure that you evaporate every little bit away.  If you have access to something like Everclear, I would use that.  Or you can make some quite fine hash with inexpensive bubble bags and ice.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 23, 2016)

.

this is our friend from Lebanon (If memory serves me)

bubble bags as a product won't be an option...
but a correctly spaced screen might be a MUCH easier find.

we need to think low-tech / Macgyver stuff

life without Amazon (prime) who can picture it? (I can't) ... we are a spoiled 

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2016)

If it has trics useable, no trics worm food.:aok:


----------



## SHOT (Apr 23, 2016)

THG water is better than iso? I prefer healthy ways, i enjoy making everything healthy...


----------



## SHOT (Apr 23, 2016)

Pcduck i will try and see the results 
Joe it seems that u have a good memory and thank u


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, I do remember that marc is from Lebanon.  Bubble bags are one of those things that I am thinking could be mailed to Lebanon.  Joe, I do love my Amazon Prime, but am old enough to remember when things like this were not available.  While he doesn't have Prime, he does have the internet and I am betting that he can find bubble bags (or similar) that someone can ship to Lebanon.  A bong may be a bit harder to come by.  

Marc, I am partial to bubble hash if you want hash and you don't have to deal with anything flammable or poison.  There are other concentrates that you may prefer making with other solvents.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 24, 2016)

THG ur right at least i can order seeds nowadays... and thank you for the informations


----------



## zem (Apr 24, 2016)

marc if i recall you wanted to pollinate and make seeds because your friends ordered and it never came by? how did you get around that? just sayin, bubble bags io are less suspicious than seeds, so stay safe


----------

